# Noise intrusion thru shifter boot



## groundcontrol (May 16, 2014)

1st thing I noticed upon driving home new/used 05 was amount of noise coming thru shifter. I can make it noticeably quieter by simply wrapping my hand around boot. I may end up upgrading shifter, is their any room under there for a little insulation? Thanks, Tom


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Sounds like you might already have a non-stock shifter and the vibration is traveling through the shifter knob, making it rattle because it wasn't re-installed with enough RTV in it. There is plenty of room for insulation.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree. I'd first look to see what you have there. The stock shifter was mushy but quiet. If it's an aftermarket there are different things you can do depending.


----------

